# Highlighter Nibs?



## Joe S. (Apr 19, 2013)

I think awhile back there was a fountain pen made that left somthing like a 5mm line, similar to a highlighter. Does anyone have any info on how to get/make these? I would like to make a few for personal use. I already searched, but couldn't find anything. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Monty (Apr 19, 2013)

Exotic Blanks has two highlighter inks available for fountain pens.


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 19, 2013)

Those very inks are why I'm trying to find incredibly broad nibs. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Harley2001 (Apr 19, 2013)

I think they are a Callgraphy nibs they will make a wide line.just do a web search for them.


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 19, 2013)

From what I've seen, calligraphy nibs are for dip pens? I'd like to make one with ink on the inside, but it doesn't necessary need to be a cartridge/converter.


----------



## Dustygoose (Apr 20, 2013)

Edison pens.  Click on nibs and about halfway down the page .


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

